# Commuting from Dubai Marina to Lamcy Plaza



## Dubai-meister (Jul 22, 2013)

Hi guys,

I'm coming over to Dubai to take a job in the next few weeks and, after doing a great deal of research, have decided I'd like to live in Dubai Marina. I will be working in Lamcy Plaza (which is near the airport area). 

Now, I don't really want to drive in Dubai or get a car if I can help it, so was wondering what you think the best way to commute is? The Metro from Dubai Plaza to Burjuman and get a taxi from there (which I've been told the taxi fare will be around AED 15) or, would you say just get a taxi from the Marina straight there?

Also, any general feedback on the metro will be appreciated - is it relatively reliable?

Thanks


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

You can take the metro from marina to burjman (or maybe Jafliya station to avoid the traffic around burjman)... the metro will need like 30 minutes from marina to jafliya... the taxi will need like 10 min's to reach Lamcy. I suggest you use the Gold class metro... cleaner and more comfortable. One way trip with gold class will cost you around 10 AED, the taxi around 15... That's around 25. By taxi it will take around 20~25 min... And the cost will be moreI guess around 60 AED, assuming the distance on SZR and passing one salik toll gate.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Dubai-meister said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm coming over to Dubai to take a job in the next few weeks and, after doing a great deal of research, have decided I'd like to live in Dubai Marina. I will be working in Lamcy Plaza (which is near the airport area).
> 
> ...


Just wanted to point out that if considering commuting via the metro, then imo, rather than going to the Bur Juman (Khalid Bin Waleed) metro station and then taking a taxi from there, it would be more advisable to go to the Oud Mehta Metro station. 

It would save you time and money on the taxi bit of the journey, speaking of which, I am also not entirely sure if a cab would cost just 15 AED from Bur Juman to the Lamcy area, want to say it would be more ...


----------



## jk_1337 (Oct 25, 2012)

Mate, just drive. The Metro is crowded most of the time and it will cost you more in fares (taxi and metro) than it will in petrol. At least from my experience 

I'm from Australia and was convinced I could just use the Metro and would never need to drive (considering how bad the drivers are here and it's on the wrong side of the road) but after months of using the metro and being shoved into people's armpits etc... I had enough. 

I've been driving for 6 weeks now and although every trip is like running the gauntlet, it's bloody worth it!


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2013)

jk_1337 said:


> Mate, just drive. The Metro is crowded most of the time and it will cost you more in fares (taxi and metro) than it will in petrol. At least from my experience


I disagree, moneywise. Maybe patrol will cost cheaper, however overall driving will be definitely more expensive;

23 working days - 2 trips a day with metro + taxi will cost him 30AED*2*23= 1380 AED.

However leasing a car would cost 1600 AED + (lets say patrol 10 aed + 4 aed salik per trip) 14*2*23=644 AED = 2244 AED. 

And this is a biased calculation towards driving.


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

jk_1337 said:


> Mate, just drive. The Metro is crowded most of the time and it will cost you more in fares (taxi and metro) than it will in petrol. At least from my experience
> 
> I'm from Australia and was convinced I could just use the Metro and would never need to drive (considering how bad the drivers are here and it's on the wrong side of the road) but after months of using the metro and being shoved into people's armpits etc... I had enough.
> 
> I've been driving for 6 weeks now and although every trip is like running the gauntlet, it's bloody worth it!


Why I thought Australians are those who drive on the wrong side of the road


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

saraswat said:


> Just wanted to point out that if considering commuting via the metro, then imo, rather than going to the Bur Juman (Khalid Bin Waleed) metro station and then taking a taxi from there, it would be more advisable to go to the Oud Mehta Metro station.
> 
> It would save you time and money on the taxi bit of the journey, speaking of which, I am also not entirely sure if a cab would cost just 15 AED from Bur Juman to the Lamcy area, want to say it would be more ...


By doing this he have to change the line in Burjman Station... I guess it would be easier to take a taxi (if it's available there by that time).


----------



## jk_1337 (Oct 25, 2012)

nathanalgren said:


> I disagree, moneywise. Maybe patrol will cost cheaper, however overall driving will be definitely more expensive;
> 
> 23 working days - 2 trips a day with metro + taxi will cost him 30AED*2*23= 1380 AED.
> 
> ...


but the time saving = priceless.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2013)

jk_1337 said:


> but the time saving = priceless.


Of course, but if someone is on a very tight budget, s/he might prefer money to time


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Eng.Khaled said:


> Why I thought Australians are those who drive on the wrong side of the road


Australians drive on the side of the road that we bloody told them too!

and we taught them how to play cricket....
and Rugby...


(they're still learning..)


----------



## Dubai-meister (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks all for your replies, really appreciated  I'm thinking it may be a lot easier - and cheaper - if I live in Downtown Dubai and just get a taxi each way every day to Lamcy Plaza rather than live in the Marina..... what are people's thoughts?


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

Dubai-meister said:


> Thanks all for your replies, really appreciated  I'm thinking it may be a lot easier - and cheaper - if I live in Downtown Dubai and just get a taxi each way every day to Lamcy Plaza rather than live in the Marina..... what are people's thoughts?


Far cheaper. Not only with transport but with rent too.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

IzzyBella said:


> Far cheaper. Not only with transport but with rent too.


Rents in Downtown are no cheaper than Marina, actually I think the opposite Downtown rents will be on par with the higher end of comparable apartments in the Marina. Not going to find a one bed less than 85K in downtown.


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

fcjb1970 said:


> Rents in Downtown are no cheaper than Marina, actually I think the opposite Downtown rents will be on par with the higher end of comparable apartments in the Marina. Not going to find a one bed less than 85K in downtown.


Downtown dubai is a far larger area than marina. Looking at dubizzle, I think you could find some bargains compared to down south.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

IzzyBella said:


> Far cheaper. Not only with transport but with rent too.


and the Marina is crap, and getting crapper.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

IzzyBella said:


> Downtown dubai is a far larger area than marina. Looking at dubizzle, I think you could find some bargains compared to down south.


I am not sure what you are considering Downtown Dubai. Downtown Dubai is a pretty specific and small Emaar planned community on either side of Mohammed bin Rashid (formally Emaar) Blvd near Dubai Mall and the Burj.


----------



## jk_1337 (Oct 25, 2012)

vantage, forgotten about the last decade of drubbings did we?


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

jk_1337 said:


> vantage, forgotten about the last decade of drubbings did we?


It's all about the here and now!


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2013)

Downtown Dubai is definitely more expensive than Dubai Marina. Around 10K more expensive even for studios.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Downtown is the area immediately surrounding the Burj. All Emaar. The towers are the Burj Views, Burj Loft, Burj Residences, Standpoint, Clarion and a couple Boulevards, then you have the low rise Old Town complexes.

You might be thinking that Business Bay is included as part of Downtown. Officially it's not. But even the more popular buildings like the Executive Towers are starting to ask rents comparable to downtown, probably because the apartments are much bigger. 

The area between the Defence Roundabout (or whatever it's called now) and the Trade Centre Roundabout is called Sheikh Zayed / DIFC. Some of the buildings are cheaper but it's rare to find a flat for under 75K. 

The Marina has scores of 1-beds asking 70K whereas in Downtown that might get you a studio. 



IzzyBella said:


> Downtown dubai is a far larger area than marina. Looking at dubizzle, I think you could find some bargains compared to down south.


----------



## Joe EK (Jul 25, 2013)

I would say... just drive. 
you will not feel comfortable in the metro neither in the taxi, and the money that you will spend monthly on taxis and metro will be about the same that you will be spending on buying a car. 1st it will make your life easier, 2nd after you decide to leave the country you can sell it and get some of that money back.


----------



## Joe EK (Jul 25, 2013)

But to buy a car he will be paying about 1300 AED max as monthly instalment and there will be no renewals for three years. petrol is cheap no salik if he takes Al khail road and less traffic. no taxi drivers to take you round and round to make more money "yes they do that" no taxi drivers say they don't know where after you get in the car and they get on SZR" no pushing and barging in the metro and getting out of there smelling like a dead rat even you got a shower in the morning before you get out. when you get out of the metro station you don't wanna be waiting for a taxi in 45 degrees heat sweating ur a.. out.
waiting in a long never ending q. and people jumping in front of you and taking your turn and the list goes on and on and on


----------



## Dubai-meister (Jul 22, 2013)

Just as an update to those kind enough to give me advice (really appreciated, thank-you) I have now decided to live Downtown or Business Bay as it seems a lot closer to Lamcy Plaza and means I can simply jump in a taxi each way to work everyday. The marina just seemed a little bit too far out and the more I research Downtown, the more it appeals.


----------



## RossW (Jul 24, 2013)

Dubai-meister said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm coming over to Dubai to take a job in the next few weeks and, after doing a great deal of research, have decided I'd like to live in Dubai Marina. I will be working in Lamcy Plaza (which is near the airport area).
> 
> ...


I moved here 2 weeks ago and planned to use the metro but last week I had to get a car. Although the metro is clean its very crowded even in the gold class, plus it will take a long time from the Marina to the airport.

If you plan on living that far away from your work I would say getting a car is your best bet, the roads aren't that bad to drive on unless you go through Bur Dubai!

Which is indecently where I live! Should of done a lot more research but it was a last minute move, Bur Dubai is not the nicest place and I plan on moving over to the Marina as soon as my 3 mnth tenancy expires.

All the best mate.

Ross


----------



## RossW (Jul 24, 2013)

Sorry just read your last post!

Downtowns really nice but I would still get a car as your taxi ride will cost 40-50 dirhams each way which will soon add up.


----------



## Dubai-meister (Jul 22, 2013)

RossW said:


> I moved here 2 weeks ago and planned to use the metro but last week I had to get a car. Although the metro is clean its very crowded even in the gold class, plus it will take a long time from the Marina to the airport.
> 
> If you plan on living that far away from your work I would say getting a car is your best bet, the roads aren't that bad to drive on unless you go through Bur Dubai!
> 
> ...


Cheers Ross, your reply is really appreciated. I've had a change of mind now though and am going to plump for either Downtown or Business Bay as both seem cool places to be and both are a lot, lot closer to work.


----------



## RossW (Jul 24, 2013)

Dubai-meister said:


> Cheers Ross, your reply is really appreciated. I've had a change of mind now though and am going to plump for either Downtown or Business Bay as both seem cool places to be and both are a lot, lot closer to work.


No worries mate, you'll love it here and those places are really nice, my girlfriend works in Emaar Square which is downtown so we spend quite a bit of time there.

Good luck with the move!

Ross


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

It's not only getting to/from work but it's also getting anywhere in Dubai. The metro is convenient if you live right by it and your destination is also right by it but it's slowish and very crowded at peak hours and not to mention it's closed half the day Friday.

Even if you take taxis what about weekends? When you want to buy groceries? Are you content to be restricted to a handful of smaller groceries within walking distance (and to even carry the bags back to your apartment in this heat?). What about meeting people for, say, casual frishbee games in Safa Park? 

Yeah, you can take taxis everywhere but it will add up and approach the cost of a car rental. 

Go ahead, try living without a car for a few weeks. It may suit you just fine and dandy. Then again it may not. 



Dubai-meister said:


> Just as an update to those kind enough to give me advice (really appreciated, thank-you) I have now decided to live Downtown or Business Bay as it seems a lot closer to Lamcy Plaza and means I can simply jump in a taxi each way to work everyday. The marina just seemed a little bit too far out and the more I research Downtown, the more it appeals.


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

TallyHo said:


> It's not only getting to/from work but it's also getting anywhere in Dubai. The metro is convenient if you live right by it and your destination is also right by it but it's slowish and very crowded at peak hours and not to mention it's closed half the day Friday.
> 
> Even if you take taxis what about weekends? When you want to buy groceries? Are you content to be restricted to a handful of smaller groceries within walking distance (and to even carry the bags back to your apartment in this heat?). What about meeting people for, say, casual frishbee games in Safa Park?
> 
> ...



Have to agree - give it a go without a car! We lasted 6 weeks before we hot footed it to lease a car and having the luxury of doing a full shop with a loaded boot! While most things are on our doorstep it just wasn't manageable especially in this heat and dragging my 4 year old with me. We've also managed to explore further afield. Personally, for when I start work it will be a convenience and luxury.
But......it may not suit everyone!


----------

